# Art > Personal Art >  Studies in Ice

## North Star



----------


## Dreamwoven

Something is wrong with these pictures. Can't access them.

----------


## tailor STATELY

After viewing the source code:


```
<blockquote class="postcontent restore ">
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/kjk_7737s.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/kjk_7783rs.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/kjk_7756rs.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/kjk_7734rs.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/kjk_7804s.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/kjk_7829rs.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/kjk_7842ras.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/kjk_7833ras.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/kjk_7844s.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/xkjk_7845s.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/><br/>
<br/>
<img src="https://karlokuula.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/xkjk_7843r.jpg?w=640" border="0" alt=""/>
</blockquote>
```

and then accessing the web addresses I get an error message: 


>  403: Access Denied 
> 
> This file requires authorization:
> 
> You must be logged in
> and a member of this blog.
> Log in to proceed.


Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Dreamwoven

Ta, Stately!

----------


## North Star

Sorry, I forgot about this post. They ought to show just fine now, through the source code, anyway.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Interesting patterns, I must check back on your earlier posts if you have captured any northern sky colours and patterns.

----------


## YesNo

The ice makes interesting colored shapes. Until the branches appeared in the pictures I wasn't able to estimate how large they were.

----------


## North Star

> Interesting patterns, I must check back on your earlier posts if you have captured any northern sky colours and patterns.


That is definitely something that interests me as well.

----------


## Danik 2016

They are beautiful! Icy landscapes captured with passion! Somehow the pictures are alive and transmit a feeling of the country to someone that lives in a totally different climate.

----------


## North Star

Thank you, Danik.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I have an old camera, Casio EX-Z80 Exilim Digital Camera. 8.1 megapixels. It is really over-complex and hard to use. 

My question is this. After a heavy fall of fresh snow, its hard to distinguish elements of the landscape, a sort of mild snow-blindness. How is it best to take photographs in these conditions?

----------


## LukeHel64

Ice is beautiful to behold. I find it quite peaceful.

----------

